# Driver update for AMD SMBus fails to load



## G-Mann (Sep 14, 2010)

Yesterday, I had an important windows update: " Advance micro devices Inc. Driver update for AMD SMBus." The update failed to load 4 different times! So I went to device manager, and in the list it had no such devise. It did list "Universal serial bus controllers". So I do not think it is the same.

Two things strike me as not being right. 1. Why would an AMD driver update be listed as a critical Windows update? 2. On update history, every update that was ever done on this computer has a KB******* I.D. number after it being that it was either successful or failed. The download attempted was listed as Failed, but no KB number after it. I do have the windows update icon in the system tray.

I do know that the wrong people are getting very experienced at attacking computer systems! My concern definitely raises a couple of red flags here. 

Could someone please comment as to what may be happening?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Never accept a driver update from Microsoft!

Personal experience: one of their driver updates, killed my ethernet connection years ago when I was either running ME or Windows 2K. I rolled back the driver and my ethernet worked. I tried it again, figuring I did something wrong and got the same results.
I hide all MS suggested drivers.

Fast forward to Windows 7. I was offered an Intel update on all four Windows 7 computers. The problem, two of the computers have AMD, not Intel chips.

Hide the update and you should not be bothered about that one again.

If you suspect you need a newer driver, only because you are having a particular problem with the computer, then go to the website of whoever built your computer (Dell, HP, etc) type in your model number and you will see a list of drivers. You go by that not any driver update program and not MS.


----------



## ron1p (Apr 9, 2017)

G-Mann said:


> Yesterday, I had an important windows update: " Advance micro devices Inc. Driver update for AMD SMBus." The update failed to load 4 different times! So I went to device manager, and in the list it had no such devise. It did list "Universal serial bus controllers". So I do not think it is the same.
> 
> Two things strike me as not being right. 1. Why would an AMD driver update be listed as a critical Windows update? 2. On update history, every update that was ever done on this computer has a KB******* I.D. number after it being that it was either successful or failed. The download attempted was listed as Failed, but no KB number after it. I do have the windows update icon in the system tray.
> 
> ...


Good day you are lucky BECAUSE IT LOADED AUTOMATICLY AND FAILED NOW MY SYSTEM IS WACKEY !!! AND SYSTEM RESTORE WILL NOT FIX,,TRYED ROOLING BACK AMDSMBUS DRIVER ,,DIDN'T WORK BECAUSE NO DRIVER ATACHED,,,WENT TO ADVANCED MICRO WEB SITE AND HAD IT SCAN MY COMPUTER IT SAID NOT COMPADIBLE !! ATTACHED IS THE THREAD I POSTED ON MICROSOFT COMUNITY WEB PAGE,,,READ THE THREAD RON https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...=2&msgId=95f666c5-366f-4563-ada8-e53c9d459bfd


----------

